# 2 red squirrels this afternoon



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Went for a quick mountain bike ride this afternoon, never seen any grouse but got these guys.

.7bands, 3/4 to 5/8 cut, 10" active length. 7/16 steel. Both instant kills.

Thanks for looking


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shooting! Head shots?

Really liking that black handle!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Nice shooting! Head shots?
> 
> Really liking that black handle!


Thanks brother!!

The one closest to the sling was a pass through right below the ear. The other one I have no idea lol. I couldn't find a mark on him. I'm sure I'll find out when I skin him later.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Would love to get some feedback from you of actual kills using marbles. They are my preferred ammo. Have you taken any game with marbles?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Would love to get some feedback from you of actual kills using marbles. They are my preferred ammo. Have you taken any game with marbles?


A lot of people say not to use marbles for hunting. But I have only recently started using steel because I can get them at work from old bearings.

I have hunted with 5/8 marbles for 12 years with great success. They are the same weight as 7/16 steel but not as dense, so not likely to penetrate. But the foot lbs are there. Just need a well placed shot. And as long as there going 240 FPS or above I've had no problem taking pigeons, grouse, squirrels, rabbits. Actually the squirrel I took yesterday with the modified cobra. Was light bands and a half inch marble. Neck shot, instant kill.

So steel/lead is better. But marbles will definitely do the job.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Great shooting buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

StringSlap said:


> Would love to get some feedback from you of actual kills using marbles. They are my preferred ammo. Have you taken any game with marbles?


Marbles are great hunting ammo .. I think it has to do with the surface area .. they aren't heavy .. they arent super fast .. but they do damage .. I have killed as many rabbits with marbles as I have steel and lead

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Some nice squirrels my friend!!
I used to hunt almost solely with marbles till I had one bounce off an oak limb while attempting to put a squirrel in the pot. It came straight back! So now I squirrel hunt with lead but that's the only reason. I never had any trouble taking game with marbles. They're like a perfectly round rock. Happy Hunting


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Great shooting!

I also hunt with marbles. I keep all my shots inside of 15 yards and have put a 1/2 marble straight through the back of a grouse (not proud of the head shot miss) but effective nonetheless. I practice with marbles and am most accurate with them. I also have 36cal and 45 cal lead but I can't seem to get accuracy dialed in. i am still new at this so hopefully accuracy will improve with practice...


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

@ msturm Thanks!

Your accuracy will come with practice with the smaller ammo. Try and concentrate on a clean release, as well as the ammo placement within the pouch. Also you might find it helps to use a smaller pouch with the 36 and 45 cal.

Keep slinging my friend!! You are doing astounding for being so new to this sport!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shooting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Island made said:


> Went for a quick mountain bike ride this afternoon, never seen any grouse but got these guys.
> 
> .7bands, 3/4 to 5/8 cut, 10" active length. 7/16 steel. Both instant kills.
> 
> ...


bbqed squirrel, nice shooting. do you think 3//8" marbles would do well for game?


----------

